
Don’t end your urls with .exe - ajbatac
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/dont-end-your-urls-with-exe/
======
drawkbox
Better yet, don't end your URLS with ANY extension. Params are ok (kinda) but
extensions are so 2005.

~~~
AndyKelley
Options +MultiViews

I love it.

------
ComputerGuru
Honestly, this reads like a (poor?) PR move on Google's behalf - explain why
.exe is a bad idea to cover up the obvious flaw in blocking .0 extensions.
Everyone knows exe is executable, but .0 can (very easily and clearly) refer
to non-executable stuff...

------
icey
From the submission just 3 or 4 entries above yours, entered a few hours
earlier:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=216700>

------
mynameishere
I strongly recommend not ending your URLs with cfm.

